# Question about moving to the UK from the USA



## dreamobscene (Aug 6, 2007)

I am looking to move to London from New York after I graduate high school to go to a college (part time for 2 years), and then most likely will /continue/ to live in London or another UK area. I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of what visas I must obtain to be able to live, work, and go to school in the UK, Generally how long it takes to obtain such documents? Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

It's a lot easier to get the documents if you are going to school in the UK, because they want to make it easier for students. Of course, the school you are attending ought to help you move to the UK. Luckily, it is easier for U.S. citizens than many other places.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Dream. I think all your questions (and a few you haven't thought of yet) will probably be answered here:
Students (INF 5) UKvisas

Post your progress. I'd like to hear how you're coming along with it.


----------

